# New babies!!!!



## WindyIndy (Apr 9, 2016)

Cheyenne had her babies early this morning!! She was showing some signs last night so I brought her in, so glad it did, got up this morning and there they were!! She had 3, but when was dead  The other two are very healthy though. I had some trouble with her not letting them nurse at first, but now all is good. I'm trying to upload pics, but photobucket wont let me sign in. 

I have a quick questions though. They're still in my horse's stall. Should I take them out during the day and being them in at night? It's still been getting below freezing here, had 11 this morning! And I also have a fainting goat with my sheep and some times he gets a little ruff when he plays. Before I bring the lambs out should I separate him and maybe try him with my ram? The goat is a weather. I just don't want him to hurt the babies.


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats on two nice lambs, sorry one didn't make it.  I don't have any experience with goats, hopefully someone that does can chime in.


----------



## TAH (Apr 9, 2016)

They are adorable. I love your name Cheyenne.


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you, and thank you!! She was named when I got her, but all my other sheep have Star Wars names (and any lambs I keep). I'm avid fan lol.  Amee should be lambing anytime now too, her sides are starting to sink in and her bottom is getting more swollen/pink. Depending on how she looks tonight I may also put her in a stall just to be on the safe side. She would be a first timer where Cheyenne is going on 6 and has had babies before (this was her first with me though).


----------



## TAH (Apr 9, 2016)

Hope she kids fine and is a good mother.


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you, me too


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats on the 2 survivors, they're beautiful!  Did you do a sex check on them? I hope they're ewes for you! As for the wether goat, you could try placing him with the ram and see what happens, but I'd be standing by at first to make sure all is good. Especially if there's a major size/weight difference. 

Since the weather is so cold, I'd consider leaving mom and the youngsters inside for a few days just to ensure neither lamb gets separated and chilled. Hope you have the room to spare with another ewe getting ready to lamb. You could also make little sweaters for them, many folks on here do. Cheyenne (I like the name too) seems to be doing a good job as a mom, of course as you said, she's very experienced.

Good luck with the upcoming Amee!


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you!!! Yes, both are ewes. I'll try that, there is a size difference for sure so will definitely watch them. 

Sweaters would be so cute! She is doing good 

Amee just had her babies a couple hours ago, twin ram lambs!! I was shocked to see twins! Being a first timer and her size I thought for sure it would have just been one! Both seem healthy and strong. They're having trouble nursing though so I'm a little concerned about that. I did have to squeeze her teats and get the wax plugs out. I'll try and post some pics quick. They're mostly white with some brown spots on the smaller one. Hard to tell as they're still 'orangey'. Cheyenne's were the same size, but you can definitely see a size difference with Amee's. Hoping the smaller one makes it. Now Padme's the only one left!


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Apr 9, 2016)

Well, that kinda evens thing out... 2 & 2. Glad she delivered without a problem. Congrats! So, one more to go huh? alrighty then!


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 10, 2016)

lol,yep! Me too, the babies weren't doing good at first, but are doing great now!! I put Cheyenne's out in the pasture today and they loved it. Might put Amee's out tomorrow, I want to see what the weathers like first. I just put Padme in a stall as her sides are starting to sink it. Wonder if I'll wake up to a baby or not 

I need write up something for my vet interning, but if I get time I'll try and post some more pics


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheyenne's little ones <3


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 11, 2016)

Amee's boys <3


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2016)

How's Padme doing? anything yet?


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 11, 2016)

She's doing good.  I brought her into a stall last night as her sides were starting to sink in. I've been checking her every hour but nothing yet. I think her bottom looks a little pinker, but not nearly enough. I'm really hoping she has them tonight as I work the rest of the week at the vet. 

oh, and I left my goat (tippy banner) out with the lambs just to see how it went and he completely ignored them! One of the babies were actually coming up to him and he ran away!!  I was shocked,relieved, and laughing all at the same time!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2016)

for tonight


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2016)

Your lambs are so darn cute! Hope you get another set of twins!


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 12, 2016)

^^^Thank you!! 

Padme still hasn't had her lambs yet, but boy is her bag HUGE!! I would think she would have popped by now. She isn't as pink as Amee was, but her bottom is getting bigger and her sides are slightly more sunken in. I brought her back into the stall as it's snowing here again and I was worried she would have them out in the middle of the pasture while the others are sleeping in the shelter. Since they like to be 'alone' and all. She hates the stall though and goes 'crazy', I feel bad for her. Hoping she settles down and doesn't hurt the lambs pacing if she has them over night.


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 13, 2016)

Just noticed this thread is a featured post!! How cool is that?!!


----------



## WindyIndy (Apr 13, 2016)

Padme had her lambs around 8:30 this morning!!! 2 VERY healthy and strong boys!! She did SO well for a first timer, I was very impressed. Amee had more trouble. Trying to decide if I should try breeding her one more time to see if she's better with 'more experience'  or if I should replace her. Any thoughts?  I'll try and get more pics later, got to go to the clinic now.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats! They look great! As to the other question, That's a tough decision that only you can make...


----------

